# 천국과 지옥을 오가는 경우가 많으며



## idialegre

In this sentence from a newspaper article, 

물론 여자의 카톡 한번에 천국과 지옥을 오가는 경우가 많으며, 그럴수록 매력이 더 떨어지는 악순환이 반복된다.

I can't quite figure out what the first part means.  I understand 그럴수록 매력이 더 떨어지는 악순환이 반복된다 as "the more this happens, the more it loses its charm and turns into a vicious circle." But in the first part, I don't understand 한번에 천국과 지옥을 오가는 경우가 많으며. Does this mean that some women will go through heaven and hell with Kakao Talk???? I don't get it...

Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Kross

When I read your question for the first time, I couldn't catch the whole picture of your example, so I googled the sentence on the web and found the source. Now I understand the flow of the context. This is what I understand. 

물론 여자의 카톡 한번에 천국과 지옥을 오가는 경우가 많으며, 
(Of course, it usually happens that male dates could go through ups or downs according to how his (female) dates reacts to it with a single Kaka Talk reply text) I'd like to add more. If she accepts his date offer, he feels happy like living in the heaven. But if she rejects it, he feels down like living in the hell. 

그럴수록 매력이 더 떨어지는 악순환이 반복된다.
( The more male dates ask his (female) dates out via Kakao Talk, the more they repeat a vicious circle of losing their charms. 

(source: http://www.huffingtonpost.kr/lewis-lee/story_b_5589928.html )


----------



## idialegre

Thank you!


----------

